# Can't Get Full Screen Dell S2240L HDMI



## Revolution (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,
I have bought HDMI cable for my new Dell S2240L.
When I power on PC first time it always showing no HDMI cable connected.
Then when PC started and Windows 7 booted can't get full screen.
I have ATi card.
Also noticed Auto Adjust is not highlighted at Dell OSD.
And many other optioned is not  highlighted like Phase etc.
Color is changed from RGB.
If I set color to RGB mode monitor become too bright and color washed out.
Is this a common problem of Dell ?
VGA working OK.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2013)

Made resolution 1920x1080?


Also open the
Catalyst Control Center. Then select
"Scaling Options", then set "Overscan" to
0%.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

don't use RGB option of dell osd.change it from inside catalyst center.also since it is a monitor catalyst center should automatically detect this & use PC color level(0-255) & not TV color level(16-235)---these are for RGB btw.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 3, 2013)

yea,1920x1080.
I though my HDMI cable may be not working cos when first power on showing no HDMI input.
Its not Dell Dell OEM HDMI cable.
I bought from footpath shop 1.5M HDMI cable @150/-.
I think I paid more for that.


----------

